# Lery Jenkins Arrested for Murder



## Sharpguard (Mar 22, 2010)

http://www2.wnct.com/nct/news/crime/article/man_finally_arrested_for_first_degree_murder/30952/


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2010)

HOLY SHIT! Is it the internet's Leroy?
*edit*
nvm


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 23, 2010)

At least he had chicken. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> At least he had chicken. :V



Nah, probably killed her for lack of chicken.  :V


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 23, 2010)

It sounded convincing until I saw the video. 

Leeroy is white. 

Just kinda putting that out there.


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 23, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> It sounded convincing until I saw the video.
> 
> Leeroy is white.
> 
> Just kinda putting that out there.


O NO I TOTALLY WASN'T AWARE OF THAT :V


----------

